# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > M3D Forum >  Officially Launching into Retail Market At Maker Faire

## Brian_Krassenstein

The Maker Faire, being held from September 26th- 27th in Queens, NY is a great way to check out the latest innovations--as well as seeing the M3D Micro 3D printer which will be formally launched into the retail market at a price of $399 to $449, with a package including filament, warranty and a free licensing option. Read more at 3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/97384/m3d-micro-retail-maker-faire/

----------


## curious aardvark

be interesting to see if the retail models are better than the beta models they've been sending out.

----------


## Duck

People who buy this at that price thinking it's a finished product are going to get a rude awakening when they find out they have to buy/build their own filament holder (because the built-in system doesn't work).  M3D still haven't sorted their software section on their site, either - it's a dropbox folder cluttered with dozens of past software versions.  Nobody has any idea what software version to use.

----------


## curious aardvark

well now the mod-t is finally shipping and a flurry of small build volume machines are hitting the market - the micro is going to have to go some to sell. 

Hell even flashforge have brought out what looks suspiciously like a micro clone
http://www.ff3dp.com/index.php/3d-pr...d-printer.html
Yes it's more expensive and has way more features. But 5.5 inch cube build volume and exactly the same styling as the micro.

----------


## brbubba

I have not heard good things about this printer. Friend of mine was a backer and thankfully recouped his money by selling it on ebay.

----------


## Duck

It's just far too delicate.  It does work, sometimes - but everything is just hanging together by a thread.  It's not robust at all and definitely not a "consumer ready" product.  The software (and online software management) is a total disaster.

----------

